# new here and here is my first nail art i did



## lilelmo112 (Jan 9, 2012)

this is t.m.n.t tell me what u guys think thanks.


----------



## LARAELYSE (Jan 9, 2012)

Sooo cute! Love it!


----------



## lilelmo112 (Jan 9, 2012)

thank you


----------



## ziggy (Jan 10, 2012)

haha super cuuuuuute! Did you do this by hand or did you use nail stickers? They remind me of these one's here but can't tell if these are just fake printed nails or peel on nail polish. Welcome to the club too!


----------



## lilelmo112 (Jan 10, 2012)

@ ziggy thank you and they are hand painted did them myself.


----------

